# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Warung Mangan Nuansa KOI di Batu Malang

## Abied

Ada Warung Makan di MALANG yg menarik sekali untuk dikunjungi. Warung ini berlokasi  Jl. Bukit Berbunga, / Jl Raya Selecta sebelum Hotel Purnama, yakni WARUNG BAMBU Desa Punten, Kecamatan Bumiaji. Di warung lesehan ini rasa lelah anda akan benar-benar hilang. Selain menyediakan menu spesial, datang ke warung seakan menemukan kesejukan baru.

Sambil menyantap gurami bakar yang menjadi menu spesial, di sini anda akan dimanja dengan ikan-ikan koi yang siap memijat kaki anda. Maklum, di warung ini memang dikelilingi kolam ikan yang berisi ribuan koi besar dan kecil.

Untuk bermain dengan ikan-ikan itu kita tinggal membeli pakan ikan yang disediakan pemilik warung dalam bungkus plastik kecil seharga Rp. 1.000 per bungkus. Dengan menaburkan beberapa pakan ke kolam, ikan-ikan itu akan bergegas menghampiri anda. Saat ikan-ikan itu mulai berdatangan, segera julurkan kaki anda ke kolam. Begitu ikan menghampiri pakan yang anda sebarkan, anda akan merasakan kaki seakan dipijat refleksi oleh gerakan ikan yang berebut pakan.

----------


## danny20124

wuihhhh........  sekalian Fish SPA....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## victor

kalo kaki saya kayaknya ikan pada pingsan deh

----------


## Abied

> kalo kaki saya kayaknya ikan pada pingsan deh


  ::   ::   ::   Kenapa Om Bau Banget ya..? Apa mengandung potasium?

----------


## Glenardo

oi nya bukan Hand Feed lagi yah

Foot Feed kali..

APik loh..Hahhaa

----------


## William Pantoni

Hati2 yg punya kuku panjang2 dilarang masukin ke kolam...nanti ikan lecet...  ::

----------


## bobo

> Hati2 yg punya kuku panjang2 dilarang masukin ke kolam...nanti ikan lecet...


apalagi kalau sudah mengandung gas beracun bisa pingsan ikannya.

----------


## ibnuyahya

kereeeen. beneran itu koi semua? kelihatannya kalau dari foto ada ikan mas juga deh.

----------


## fachm13

wow...pgn buat warung ky gt..warteg nuansa koi kali y,,,,  ::   ::  
wah tu filternya pasti guede bgt y..trs kl yg makan pada ngempar2 makanannya ke kolam apa gpp bagi si koi tersebut!?

----------


## Jusri

Saya pernah beberapa kali kesitu, kolamnya tidak pakai filter, airnya dari sumber/sungai kecil terus langsung dibuang. Airnya jernih dan dingin banget.

----------


## fachm13

ouw,,,airnya numpang lewat ke kolam to om!?  ::

----------


## yohanna

Ya setuju tempatnya rasanya tidak pakai filter. Langsung dari sumber.
Kalo dr fotonya berarti resto nya yg paling pojok dalam
Itu yg paling bagus n enak
Jgn salah pilih

----------


## Acid

mantab om tempatnya........kebetulan saya pernah kesana   ::  
salam aremania   ::  
maju terus ongis nade   ::

----------


## paulwi

pengeeeeeeeeeeennnnn.......  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

Wah, itu kakinya Om Abied yach.......  ::   ::  
Thanx, infonya Om, saya sering juga ke Malang, alamat dicatat dulu, ke Malang mampir ahh.......  ::  
Btw, kalo pulang sekalian ambil Chagoi 1 ekor kira2 boleh kagak ya Om.......??   ::   ::

----------


## showa

bagus banget ya...............malang oh malang kapan bisa mampir ya.............  ::

----------


## aie

seruu bgt th tmptnya...  ::

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Yang ini WISATA KULINER atau WISATA KOI?

----------


## Silent_Forest

> Ada Warung Makan di MALANG yg menarik sekali untuk dikunjungi. Warung ini berlokasi  Jl. Bukit Berbunga, / Jl Raya Selecta sebelum Hotel Purnama, yakni WARUNG BAMBU Desa Punten, Kecamatan Bumiaji. Di warung lesehan ini rasa lelah anda akan benar-benar hilang. Selain menyediakan menu spesial, datang ke warung seakan menemukan kesejukan baru.
> 
> Sambil menyantap gurami bakar yang menjadi menu spesial, di sini anda akan dimanja dengan ikan-ikan koi yang siap memijat kaki anda. Maklum, di warung ini memang dikelilingi kolam ikan yang berisi ribuan koi besar dan kecil.
> 
> Untuk bermain dengan ikan-ikan itu kita tinggal membeli pakan ikan yang disediakan pemilik warung dalam bungkus plastik kecil seharga Rp. 1.000 per bungkus. Dengan menaburkan beberapa pakan ke kolam, ikan-ikan itu akan bergegas menghampiri anda. Saat ikan-ikan itu mulai berdatangan, segera julurkan kaki anda ke kolam. Begitu ikan menghampiri pakan yang anda sebarkan, anda akan merasakan kaki seakan dipijat refleksi oleh gerakan ikan yang berebut pakan.


Huaaaaah... nyaman nya euy, kaya' nya enak nih biz berenang di selecta trus mampir dulu ke sini

----------


## epoe

Mungkin sisa ikan setelah culling, daripada jadi empan arwana ....
dimasukin kesini aja ya.
Mau jadinya kayak apa juga ngga peduli, yg penting bentuknya kayak Koi/ikan emas.
Senangnya punya tempat yg dilewati air bersih dari mata air dera kayak gini.

----------


## Gold

asik sekali bisa teraphy koi pak

----------


## INdragonZ

gede gede ikannya, jadi pengen ke sana

----------


## RafflesG

Asyik liatnya hahahahaa

----------


## epoe

Selama liburan kemarin kebetulan jalan2 ke Lombok, ada waroeng makan ikan (patin, ikan mas dan mujaer) di Masbagik.
Suasananya mirip spt di Malang ini, ikannya besar2 dan rebutan makanan apa saja yg dilempar. .. . . . . .(dijual juga).
Yang istimewa adalah sambalnya (pakai minyak kelapa / klentik asli), yg harum dan pedas sekali.
Ikannya enak segar karena hidup di air yg mengalir terus dan bersih.
Bisa dicoba ..... tapi ruame-nya luar biasa !  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

mantap tenan.. apalagi kalo isinya shiro semua  :Target:

----------


## Gold

> mantap tenan.. apalagi kalo isinya shiro semua


kalo warna warni lebih baik pak

----------


## dalozt

Penasaran filter apa ya? Bs jernih gitu

----------


## Gold

> Selama liburan kemarin kebetulan jalan2 ke Lombok, ada waroeng makan ikan (patin, ikan mas dan mujaer) di Masbagik.
> Suasananya mirip spt di Malang ini, ikannya besar2 dan rebutan makanan apa saja yg dilempar. .. . . . . .(dijual juga).
> Yang istimewa adalah sambalnya (pakai minyak kelapa / klentik asli), yg harum dan pedas sekali.
> Ikannya enak segar karena hidup di air yg mengalir terus dan bersih.
> Bisa dicoba ..... tapi ruame-nya luar biasa !


lombok baik pak, disana saya ada tempat makan ayam taliwang pak, seharusnya berkunjung pak

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> lombok baik pak, disana saya ada tempat makan ayam taliwang pak, seharusnya berkunjung pak


Om Gold juragan restoran ni..
kalau ada KC kasih voucher makan gratis di restoran nya dong..

----------

